# جميع الملفات الخاصة بالسلامة من موضوع ملصقات ومهنية السلامة



## eng-sari (24 مايو 2011)

في البداية اشكر كل من ساهم في اثراء موضوع ملصقات ومهنية السلامة
بصراحة عجبتني المشاركات كل الاعضاء وقمت بتنزيل جميع الملفات المرفقة والمرفوع ووضعتها في ملف واحد حتى يسهل تنزيلها بدلاَ من التنزيل اكثر من مرة

http://www.mediafire.com/?k0hy6ycrnjjr15h
​


----------



## sayed00 (24 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم و شايف السيى فى بتاعتى منورة ملفك - من اين لك بها؟؟

على العموم هذه السى فى قديمة و هناك الكثير ما يضاف اليها 

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 مايو 2011)

مشكور على المجهود
ولى فكرة أخي سيد دائماً منور ولو كان السيفي قديم

https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/home


----------



## sayed00 (26 مايو 2011)

مشكور حبيبى غسان

انت الى دايما منور بكلامك الجميل


----------



## EL3SHRY73 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على المجهود الرائع


----------



## safety113 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

لك من القلب الف شكر
على مجهودك الجبار
بارك الله بك
وبالنسبة للمعلم سيد فعلا نوره دائما يبهر ووجوده بأي مكان يزيد المكان حلا
فمن القلب للجميع وعلى رأسهم استاذ غسان ومعلم سيد ألف هلا وغلا


----------



## amr_als3dany (20 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks dear


----------



## النجم الثاقب2 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شاكرين جداً.... فمسؤليه الصحه المهنيه عظيمه ربنا يثبت الاجر..


----------



## ahmed hassan 78 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## lakdhar (1 ديسمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## ابو العز احمد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور*


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## aaar (1 يناير 2012)

حقيقى عظيم جدا


----------



## Nass221 (17 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## safety gulf (15 يوليو 2013)

thanking too much


----------



## مسامرالسمار (28 أغسطس 2013)

*....مشكور....
مشكور ......مشكور
مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور ............... .. .........مشكور
مشكور.........مشكور. ............. .........مشكور...... ...مشكور
مشكور............... مشكور........ .....مشكور.......... .....مشكور
مشكور............... ..........مشكور...........................مشكور
مشكور............... ........... .................... ..........مشكور
مشكور............... ........... .................... ........مشكور
مشكور............... ........ .................... .....مشكور
مشكور............... ..... .................... مشكور
مشكور............... .. ........ مشكور
....مشكور....
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
من 
القلب
**و*​*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم *​


----------

